# ISTANBUL | Toya Next | 36 fl | 28 fl | T/O



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Toya Next*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://toyanext.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS: *35 fl, 23 fl & 17 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu-my-office-212/4e27b4c9aeb75df8caa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/59581257_rQBVgFcM7wfLRryG9J3JKOQvR5tCg5r0XQ9sLvdhCLE.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu-my-office-212/4e27b4c9aeb75df8caa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/216318850/212-agaoglu-my-office/?hl=en


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu-my-office-212/4e27b4c9aeb75df8caa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...foursquare.com/v/a%C4%9Fao%C...aa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://de.foursquare.com/v/ağaoğlu-my-office-212/4e27b4c9aeb75df8caa5308a/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...JRNXCtuOHbMoTWZLp2f9WHbh3fcCq4x0qYgme0OD8.jpg


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

All but completed. Source


----------

